# Can someone in NC help this mix...



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks so scared. Poor baby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Who should be emld. about him?

Does anyone from NC or SC know of any mixed breed rescues that might take him?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I emld. a mixed breed rescue and sent this sweet boy to some people I know in NC to see if they know of any rescues.

*TO ALL---NEED HELP from people in NC and SC to please send this sweetie to all people and all rescues you can think of!!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm and all:

I *rcvd. an email from Susan Boffano of an animal rescue about this boy-I emld. her back explaining I'm in Illinois and asked if she can call the shelter to find out and let me know if she can call-is there anyone on here that could work with Susan Boffano and help get this boy to Raleigh on Friday??:*
*Hi,

My name is Susan and I am president of Speak for Animals in Greenville, SC. I would love to help with this baby, if needed, but need help since I am far away.

Could someone check to see if he:

1. Gets along with other dogs

2. Is heartworm negative

3. Could someone transport him to Raleigh on Friday? My husband works in Raleigh….

Susan* 

From: Vickie [mailto:[email protected]] 

[email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The only info I have is what was posted on FB. There is another pup there probably from the same litter. I will see if I can post this message over there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Bufano's email*

Susan Bufano's email is:
[email protected]

Here is the rescue link:
http://www.speakforanimals.com/


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

Thank you. I did the best I could with the information given to me. I posted it on Kerri's FB page because she is the person who cross-posted it. Let us hope she can contact the original poster because I don't know the person. Ugh!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I emld. the shelter to tell them to contact Susan Bofano and got this msg.
You might want to put this on Facebook, too.
This little boy said he had to May 19, but judging from Frances's email, I am worried about tomorrow.




Hi
This guy is a sweetie..looks so sad in the picture...he is adorable and a sweetheart..!! He will SMILE..looks like he is "baring" his teeth but is not..you talk to him sweet and ask him to smile and he does..then acts shy..very active and a great dog...you would not go wrong with this one...great personality and gets along with other dogs in his kennels...

*As for transport you can check with [email protected] .or they can advise you of another if not available...
If you want this dog you need to call and let Jeff know and fax the dogs ID # also to 910-865-3872 or -2212
*many whose time is up today and have not been spoken for will be killed in the morning. So please pass the word to help save some of them if you can.

*Thanks for caring,
Frances Stayton
[email protected]*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I posted this. I don't know if it will help. I'm trying. I don't think I will cross-post a cross-post from FB. Too many roadblocks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Karen,

All Kerri could offer was to say to call the numbers listed. I hate to give up, but I'm not sure how else to help.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hey ladies,

I read thru the original posting for this dog and it seems that it is getting adopted by someone. They are trying to set up a transport for it! Alot of people are invloved with this so it will get out in the next few days!

Thank you sooo much for trying to help out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerribear*

Keribear

Do you know if person adopting is with the rescue Speak for the Animals in Greenville, SC, Susan Bofano is rescue lady's name?
Please email me and let me know: [email protected]

Kimm did you say there is another sibling at the shelter???. Do you think someone can help him/her?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

According to the info on this dog, this is the lady getting her, Kimberly Ann Reed-Gould in Texas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerribear*

Kerribear

That is great. Hope she calls JEFF FIRST THING IN AM, and has made transport arrangements.
Will you let us know on here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest from Susan, Speak for the Animals in Greenville, SC*

*
Latest from Susan, Speak for the Animals in Greenville, SC*

Karen,

*My husband is no longer travelling to Raleigh each week……not sure how we could get him. Please try to find another person to take him. I am the last resort.* 


Kimm:

I really hope Kimberley from TX does follow through on adopting him and making arrangements to get him out of shelter, board him and get transportation to TX.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerribear and Kimm*

Kerribear and Kimm

I've been on Facebook in Robeson Shelter, NC, PAGE and I see no msgs. anymore from Kimberley Ann Reed- Gould from TX ANYMORE!!

I've been getting emails that a lady named Terry from Sixth Angels Rescue in PA is trying to get him. I pray this is true!

POOR LITTLE GUY!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16403832


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

*Kimm & Kerribear
I wonder what happened to this dog.*
I tried to check Facebook under Robeson Shelter and cannot find out if the lady from TX followed through on getting her out of there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen...I don't have any information. I got the info from Kerri's cross-post and then what she posted here.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Kerri's FB page says this dog has been adopted and is on his way to his new home...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerri*

Kimm

I don't think Kerri would mind, would you Kerri, if you sent me a link to her FB Page.

Here is mine:

http://www.facebook.com/karen.vanswearingen


----------

